# Trade-in PW1 for gift card for PW2, price varies daily.



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I just traded in my PW1, which had an excellent screen, no shadows/colors, for a gift card from Amazon for $113.50. Price fluctuates daily for the value, so jumped this time. Last week it was only $46.50, and per mobilreads forum it was $122. last evening. This is for the PW! WIFI w/o special offers. Free shipping to Amazon is also offered and you have until 10/31 to return the PW!. Once I receive the gift card, I'll order the new PW2.

I do have my Touch as backup as it has more memory and Audio, so I send all books there and it is my backup library.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/tradein/cart.html?ie=UTF8&asin=B007OZNZQ0&ece=

Best to check often for the best price if considering this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Tabatha!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that the PW w/special offers is only about $51, so it would be worth buying out of the special offers and returning it as a PW w/o special offers.  I think Ann did this with one her devices.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Excellent deal Tabatha! Almost pays for a new one!

Yes, I traded in my Keyboard kindle. But the price difference actually went the other way. For some reason, it was worth more _with_ special offers. I'd bought mine before SO's were 'a thing', so it didn't have them. But before selling it back I turned them on -- which of course, was free. I think I got $20 extra or something like that.

For folks who might be interested in trading in an old kindle, here's the link that has what they'll accept and how much they're worth.

Kindle Trade In


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Excellent deal Tabatha! Almost pays for a new one! I think it was a glitch, though, and you got lucky, looking at the prices there now.
> 
> Yes, I traded in my Keyboard kindle. But the price difference actually went the other way. For some reason, it was worth more _with_ special offers. I'd bought mine before SO's were 'a thing', so it didn't have them. But before selling it back I turned them on -- which of course, was free. I think I got $20 extra or something like that.
> 
> For folks who might be interested in trading in an old kindle, here's the link that has what they'll accept and how much they're worth.


Ahhh, that's right. I'd forgotten it was the other way.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

But the point still stands. . . . . my PW has no SO's so I can't see what it would cost to take them off, but I bet it's not $50 which is the approximate difference between 'with' or 'without' on that trade in page.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

This is nuts. I just paid to opt out of special offers (cost me $20) and it claims I'll get $120.25. ("with special offers" was about $50. It's wi-fi only) I'll be pretty annoyed if that changes significantly. They said if it was in "good" condition instead of "like-new", I'd get $108, and I agreed to accept that if they feel it isn't "like new". But if it's less than that, I assume I'll have the option to receive the item  back.

I usually sell previous kindles on eBay, but this was too good to pass up.

They say a third party reseller is setting the price. But that means some other buyer must be willing to pay more than $120. Why would they do that? Unless they are overseas and a new one would cost them far more than $120.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Also, the shipping label and form I printed say I have to ship it by Oct. 31, so it seems like I don't even have to ship it until I already have my PW2! The form lists the price they quoted me, so it would seem that I'd get that price no matter when I ship it, but of course my fear is that I'll get whatever trade in value they're offering on the day they receive it from me.

Of course, if someone wants to use the trade in money towards their new PW2, they'll need to get it in the mail soon. And even then there's no guarantees - there's a chance Amazon will start charging CCs for the PW2s on Friday and get them to us on release day, so it could be cutting it close. EDITED TO ADD: Unless of course, you simply don't order the PW2 until you have the credit in your account. I pre-ordered.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The way it works is they won't credit you until they receive it. So if you never ship it, they never credit it. I'm not sure if they contact you about whether or not you've changed your mind. I do think one time I got a reminder after two weeks that said they'd not yet received it and not to forget to send it. Then the next day I got the credit. 

I had played with the 'trade in cart' but never actually pushed the button to trade. Until you do that I know you can delete things.

But I think the 'price' on the trade is valid as long as you've got documentation -- so they won't change it between now and when you send it back. You'll get the $120 -- or more likely the $108 because it's extremely unlikely they'll consider it as 'like new'. Don't forget to reset it to factory conditions and deregister it before you send it.

BUT, someone looking in 2 hours might not see that good price any more. I'm mildly annoyed that I'd already agreed to sell mine for $50 -- which I actually think is very fair as I've had the use of it for a whole year, so only very mildly annoyed.  That >$100 price just seems really really wrong!  Though it looks like if it's in only "acceptable" condition, the price _really_ goes down!

FWIW, when I've traded things, I always mark it's 'like new' but then say I'm willing to take the 'good' price and it's usually been that I got the 'good' price.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Right - of course you won't get the credit until they receive it.

Even $108 for "good" condition is fine with me - more than I'd get on eBay, especially after eBay and Pay Pal take their cuts. They say for "like new", it has to be in a condition where someone would feel comfortable giving it as a gift - original box and everything. I'm 99% sure the PW did NOT come with an AC adapter, just the USB cord, correct? I think I have the quick-start insert, and even the cardboard sleeve for the USB cord. I'll be sure it's nice and clean (no fingerprints). Other than that, I don't know what more they could want for "like new" other than it still being in a sealed box.

I do want to see with my own eyes how the PW1 and PW2 compare, so I guess I'll wait a week before sending it in... I am one of the people who saw a slight color tinge on my PW1 - a little pinkish in one corner, a little greenish in another, whenever using the light (not just on very bright) so I do want to compare.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

The information at that trade-in site is really pretty strange. It at first appears that the price for Paperwhite with WiFi + 3G, at $99, is less than what they're offering for Paperwhite WiFi only ($120). Then I noticed that the $120 is for [Previous Generation] but the first Paperwhite with WiFi+3G doesn't say [Previous Generation]. So the $99 is for a product that's not shipping yet?

Very confusing...


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

GBear said:


> The information at that trade-in site is really pretty strange. It at first appears that the price for Paperwhite with WiFi + 3G, at $99, is less than what they're offering for Paperwhite WiFi only ($120). Then I noticed that the $120 is for [Previous Generation] but the first Paperwhite with WiFi+3G doesn't say [Previous Generation]. So the $99 is for a product that's not shipping yet?
> 
> Very confusing...


My guess is that the wi-fi + 3G doesn't say "Previous Generation" because the 3G version of PW2 is not yet able to be ordered. So the system for some reason isn't considering the PW1 to be a "previous generation" yet since a newer version can't be ordered. If you click on the item (on the page where trade in values are listed) it does take you to the page for the first generation PW1.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Right. . . .the 3G+WiFi model for sale now is still the first generation. . . . .so it's not the previous generation.  But the 1st gen of the PW with WiFi ONLY is no longer available -- but the 2nd gen is for pre-order.

As to 'like new' vs 'good' -- both the kindles I traded in had all the wires and papers and packing that came with it and they went back in original packaging.  There were no fingerprints or visible marks and they worked perfectly, as far as I was concerned.  I got the 'good' price.   So it may be that 'like new' has to be pretty much un-opened.   But $108 is still a GREAT price!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> As to 'like new' vs 'good' -- both the kindles I traded in had all the wires and papers and packing that came with it and they went back in original packaging. There were no fingerprints or visible marks and they worked perfectly, as far as I was concerned. I got the 'good' price.  So it may be that 'like new' has to be pretty much un-opened.  But $108 is still a GREAT price!


Huh. OK, I'll prepare myself for $108. I wonder if the likelyhood of them bumping a submission down to "good" is affected in any way by whether the person checked off that they'd accept the lower price.  I'm not going to worry about it, because as you say $108 (or $88 considering I paid to get rid of special offers) is still pretty good (though starting to approach what I'd get on eBay, though I'm saved the trouble of dealing with an auction and potential buyers on eBay). I do wonder what they expect, other than unopened, to give the "like new" amount. Their description of "like new" doesn't say it has to be unopened, just everything included, original packaging, no signs of wear.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Huh. OK, I'll prepare myself for $108. I wonder if the likelyhood of them bumping a submission down to "good" is affected in any way by whether the person checked off that they'd accept the lower price.  I'm not going to worry about it, because as you say $108 (or $88 considering I paid to get rid of special offers) is still pretty good (though starting to approach what I'd get on eBay, though I'm saved the trouble of dealing with an auction and potential buyers on eBay). I do wonder what they expect, other than unopened, to give the "like new" amount. Their description of "like new" doesn't say it has to be unopened, just everything included, original packaging, no signs of wear.


Yep. And my K3Keyboard, especially, was basically pristine. But I didn't get the 'like new' price.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  I bit.

'Like new' price is down to $113.50 but I decided that was still worth it.  If they don't consider it 'like new' I'll get $102.

Now the question is: do I just ship it back NOW while I know it's still in that condition, or tempt the wrath of Karma and keep using it until the new one is delivered next Tuesday*?  I do have a back up eInk device, after all. . . . .



*Given this sort of windfall, I decided to splurge for 1 day shipping.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

$78 now unless I'm looking at the wrong place.  Missed the window, I guess. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Try this link:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=amb_link_356278702_16?ie=UTF8&hidden-keywords=B005890G8Y%20|%20B005890FN0%20|%20B005890G8O%20|%20B005890CJM%20|%20B0051QVESA%20|%20B00492CIC8%20|%20B0051VVOB2%20|%20B0015TCML0%20|%20B0015TG12Q%20|%20B002GYWHSQ%20|%20B002FQJT3Q%20|%20B002LVUX1W%20|%20B004HZYA6E%20|%20B004YL4NOU%20|%20B002Y27P3M%20|%20B004HFS6Z0%20|%20B00154JDAI%20|%20B0015T963C%20|%20B000FI73MA%20|%20B007OZNUCE%20|%20B007OZNVNM%20|%20B007OZNZG0%20|%20B007OZNZQ0%20|%20B007HCCNJU%20|%20B007HCCOIA&page=1&rh=n%3A2226766011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=left-2&pf_rd_r=159NFJTQW89HNP7ZP1Q2&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1614506662&pf_rd_i=2226766011

It's the second row, all the way to the right: no SO's, WiFi only.

the $78 one is the one with 3G and SO's.

Kinda boggling, though, how different the price is!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

This is an awesome deal!  My biggest issue: can somebody please tell me how I get my PW1 out of the Amazon cover? 

Also, should I just send the PW1 or should I try to find my packaging?  I am using the cord from my Kindle Keyboard so not planning to send any type of cord or plug.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

gwen10 said:


> This is an awesome deal! My biggest issue: can somebody please tell me how I get my PW1 out of the Amazon cover?
> 
> Also, should I just send the PW1 or should I try to find my packaging? I am using the cord from my Kindle Keyboard so not planning to send any type of cord or plug.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I found peeling it out from the top right corner worked the best.

To have _any chance_ at getting the 'like new' amount, you have to send back a USB cable. I have one that I never even took out of it's little cardboard holder. You should also send it back in the original box, if you have it, with the little card that says how to turn it on. Obviously you won't have the plastic sheet that was on it, but I'm going to put mine in a sandwich type bag I think.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So I unsubscribed from SOs, got the confirmation, checked MYK and it shows the PW as unsubscribed.  Made sure it connected to WiFi, did a synch, restarted the Kindle, but the SOs are still showing up.

Is there something I should be doing that I haven't done?

Betsy


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Need to do a reset, reboot, restart? Not a factory reset.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So I unsubscribed from SOs, got the confirmation, checked MYK and it shows the PW as unsubscribed. Made sure it connected to WiFi, did a synch, *restarted the Kindle*, but the SOs are still showing up.
> 
> Is there something I should be doing that I haven't done?
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Tabatha, did that; using the menu option. Seems like I recall a member having to call Kindle CS to get them taken off....

Betsy


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Tabatha, did that; using the menu option. Seems like I recall a member having to call Kindle CS to get them taken off....
> 
> Betsy


Mine got rid of the special offers without a reboot or anything. I unsubscribed, woke up my PW and made sure wi-fi was one, told it to sync and check for new items, and no more special offers.

Also, perhaps I'm a conspiracy theorist, but I was wondering if the chance of getting the "like new" price would be higher if I hadn't checked the box saying I would accept less. I mean, what's their incentive if I've already told them I'd take less? If I refuse to take less, then they have to pay (no charge to me) to ship it back to me if they don't feel it is "like new", so maybe they'd think a little harder about that. So I started a 2nd trade-in "order" and did not check off that I'd take less. I'll send it in on this trade-in order, and if they don't accept it as "like new", I'll still have time to send it back on my original trade-in order, that said I would accept less. If they do accept it the first time, I'll cancel the 2nd trade-in.

I just feel that if our kindles are "like new", and fitting their description (all cords included, in original box with quick start guide, looking brand new with no scratches) they really should honor the "like new" price. I agree the "good" price is still good, but it's the principle of what the heck do they want, to qualify for like-new?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The trade in price has now dropped to $73 in 'like new' condition.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I did this last night, when it was $120. I was going to sell it anyway, assuming I like the new one, so why not? Seems like a great way to pass it along, and not have to hassle with ebay buyers.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't recall seeing a "will accept less" checkbox, but I did check the return to me box, mainly because mine was a great screen with no issues at all.

Forgot to mention, this was a replacement for a very bad original, within the 30 days due to blotchs, colors, shadows, etc.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> I don't recall seeing a "will accept less" checkbox, but I did check the return to me box, mainly because mine was a gread screen with no issues at all.


Basically what is says is, "if your device isn't in the condition you say it is, we won't accept it. Do you want us to return it to you, or pay you based on the condition we feel it is."


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Ann for having a better memory than I do now. I just remember I checked return because of the great screen I had, so had no intention to take less than like new for it. I do have original box, usb, clear cover etc because it was a replacement so I continued to use the original usb, so box is in received condition. Only removed the kindle, put skin on front, tpu on back, so it's always been totally covered.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Just checked thread at Mobilereads and person got $95 today, took 8 days. Another member mentioned you can see who the 3rd party buyer is by checking the label. Mine went to AFS-Kentucky, (Amazon Fulfillment Services). Hers went to an international ebay seller (Norham International). Interesting, never thought to check label to see where it was going.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I just received my credit... at the time I filled out the form, the highest payback for "like new" without SO was $95.50. I'm ecstatic about this!!  (Granted $128 would have been better, but... it could have also been lower - so I'm satisfied!!) I've been reading on my K4 since sending the PW back last week. At least I feel like I got more back by trading it in than I would have by selling it to someone else.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

This is a great idea. I'm going to keep this in mind for the future. Just don't know about now.  I've never traded anything in before. I'm not sure if I want to keep my PW as a back-up, especially since I got the 3G version or to pass it down to my nephew. He already has the K3 & doesn't have a lot of time to read since he's in Medical School. He does love the kindle and reading. Spinning my wheels here.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I just received my credit... at the time I filled out the form, the highest payback for "like new" without SO was $95.50. I'm ecstatic about this!!  (Granted $128 would have been better, but... it could have also been lower - so I'm satisfied!!) I've been reading on my K4 since sending the PW back last week. At least I feel like I got more back by trading it in than I would have by selling it to someone else.


Good - so it sounds like some people ARE getting the "like new" price.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Good - so it sounds like some people ARE getting the "like new" price.


I was kind of nervous after I sent it in. I didn't have the original box or the "quick start" insert. I did, however, have a brand new cable still with its cardboard sleeve on. Whew! I even remembered to cancel the Square Trade warranty on it - after the gift card was issued to me.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Hmmm. Mine is in good condition but has a skin on the front (never applied one to the back).

I hope it comes off nicely if I do this.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Hmmm. Mine is in good condition but has a skin on the front (never applied one to the back).
> 
> I hope it comes off nicely if I do this.


I had a skin on my k1 that had been there for several years -- it came off just fine. The few places it ripped a little were easy to get at with a fingernail.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

It went up a bit again today. I can have a new PW for $66. (No special offers version)

I think I might have to!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sending my PW1 in today.  I have everything: box, insert, cord in the little black sleeve.  My 'like new' price is $113.50.  Fingers crossed that is the amount of my Amazon gift card when it posts.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Okay, after seeing pictures today, I've decided I'm going to Best Buy and getting a new PW2 this afternoon!   I've decided to do the trade-in for my old PW, which I would consider like-new condition, which should give me $70 as of now.  I have all packaging, the card, and the cord still in its cardboard sleeve.  I assume the screen blotchiness won't affect my like-new condition, since Amazon never considered that a defect! 

Anyway, here's my question.  Amazon sent the PW to me in its black box with a black paper sleeve over it.  The old UPS labels are right on the sleeve.  Here's my question -- can I send it back to Amazon the same way?  Obviously I would cover or remove old bar codes, but can I just put the new label on top of the old one, put a piece of tape to secure the sleeve to the box, and send it to them the way they sent it to me?  Or do I need to put this box in a bigger brown box?

Thanks!


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

PinkKindle said:


> Anyway, here's my question. Amazon sent the PW to me in its black box with a black paper sleeve over it. The old UPS labels are right on the sleeve. Here's my question -- can I send it back to Amazon the same way? Obviously I would cover or remove old bar codes, but can I just put the new label on top of the old one, put a piece of tape to secure the sleeve to the box, and send it to them the way they sent it to me? Or do I need to put this box in a bigger brown box?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, you can send back a Kindle in the same box they sent it to you. I've done that before. Like you mentioned, just make sure you cover up or remove the old shipping labels and seal it up good.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

kansaskyle said:


> Yes, you can send back a Kindle in the same box they sent it to you. I've done that before. Like you mentioned, just make sure you cover up or remove the old shipping labels and seal it up good.


Thanks!


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

PinkKindle said:


> I assume the screen blotchiness won't affect my like-new condition, since Amazon never considered that a defect!


That's my concern, too. Mine is like new, but blotchy. But who is inspecting them upon receipt? The third party buyer that is going through the Amazon trade in process? Or an Amazon employee?


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I just checked it - and good condition for a PW WIFI w/o special offers is $63.  Better than nothing.. and I still have my K3 as a backup..


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> I just checked it - and good condition for a PW WIFI w/o special offers is $63. Better than nothing.. and I still have my K3 as a backup..


Send it in as 'like new' and mark that you'll accept a lower amount if they judge it less than that. That way you _might_ get the like new price, but if not you'll still get the good price.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't understand why a Kindle Touch 3G with special offers could be traded in for about $40 but one without special offers is $23.00?  There also doesn't always seem to be a big difference in the price with 3G or without for paperwhites.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Trophywife007 said:


> I don't understand why a Kindle Touch 3G with special offers could be traded in for about $40 but one without special offers is $23.00? There also doesn't always seem to be a big difference in the price with 3G or without for paperwhites.


I think that when you trade in they actually go to third party resellers who sort of re-package them and re sell them -- possibly overseas? So they'll buy from you relative to what they think they can get for it when they sell it to third parties. Who knows?


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Just an FYI for anyone who has printed out their shipping label but hasn't sent it yet. On the forms I printed out (the shipping label and the form that goes in the box), it said ship by Oct. 31. The email I got when I did the trade-in also said to ship it by Oct. 31. So I figured it was no problem to wait until I had my PW2 in hand, for comparison. My PW2 shipment was delayed, but I mailed the PW1 the day after I got my PW2 (I mailed it yesterday). I went to the "track your trade-ins" page today to see how it was progressing, and there's a notice that says, in red, "The shipping deadline has passed." But it's tracking OK. 

Hopefully it gets accepted ok, and I get the trade-in value they promised. I just wanted to give a warning to anyone who might be dawdling, thinking they've got til Oct. 31.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I went to the "track your trade-ins" page today to see how it was progressing, and there's a notice that says, in red, "The shipping deadline has passed." But it's tracking OK.
> 
> Hopefully it gets accepted ok, and I get the trade-in value they promised. I just wanted to give a warning to anyone who might be dawdling, thinking they've got til Oct. 31.


I think it's because you printed the label when you received it. I think the paid label is supposed to be used within a couple of days of printing. I did the same thing, and like you, hoping it will go thru as expected. I did check the ship back to me if different than stated. I really don't think it will change anything as the did state must be received by 10/31


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have the same thing:

"Seven days have passed since you submitted your trade-in.

If you have not mailed your package, please cancel your original trade-in list (and re-submit a new trade-in list if you wish).

If you have already mailed your package, you don't have to do anything else - you will receive a gift card in your account two business days after items are received and verified. "

Tracking ok, but sure hope I get the price they quoted me and not the current price.



Eltanin Publishing said:


> Just an FYI for anyone who has printed out their shipping label but hasn't sent it yet. On the forms I printed out (the shipping label and the form that goes in the box), it said ship by Oct. 31. The email I got when I did the trade-in also said to ship it by Oct. 31. So I figured it was no problem to wait until I had my PW2 in hand, for comparison. My PW2 shipment was delayed, but I mailed the PW1 the day after I got my PW2 (I mailed it yesterday). I went to the "track your trade-ins" page today to see how it was progressing, and there's a notice that says, in red, "The shipping deadline has passed." But it's tracking OK.
> 
> Hopefully it gets accepted ok, and I get the trade-in value they promised. I just wanted to give a warning to anyone who might be dawdling, thinking they've got til Oct. 31.


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have the same message.  I sent my PW1 and Touch in.  They are scheduled to be delivered on Monday.  We will see what happens.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

From the FAQ section of Amazon.com Trade- Ins:

Trade-ins not received within 30 days of submission will automatically be canceled.

I am well within the timeframe so should be ok.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Just checked my tracking, and it was delivered this morning, so should have gift card notice on Tuesday. I didn't see any notices at all. My directions stated to print label by 9/30, and shipped by 10/31. I did print the label on 9/23, and shipped on 10/2. We'll see that Tuesday brings.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Same thing here.  Dropped mine off today at the UPS store.  It said print by Sep 30, ship by Oct 31.  So I did.  I did a screen capture of the page showing the prices....

Betsy


----------



## Sybergypsy (Oct 4, 2013)

I want to thank you for posting this-my paperwhite was less then 6 months old but I wasn't entirely happy the blotches on the bottom bothered me but I couldn't justify a new one-I read about the trade in and decided to try it-I ordered the new one and sent back my pw1. I didn't have my box so I only asked for the good price. The hardest part was doing without for a week but I worried about the price going down. Anyway I got my Paperwhite2 (Lily) and I LOVE it and I got my gift card posted today-they gave me the like new price of 113! I could not have turned out better. Thank you.


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

Sybergypsy said:


> I want to thank you for posting this-my paperwhite was less then 6 months old but I wasn't entirely happy the blotches on the bottom bothered me but I couldn't justify a new one-I read about the trade in and decided to try it-I ordered the new one and sent back my pw1. I didn't have my box so I only asked for the good price. The hardest part was doing without for a week but I worried about the price going down. Anyway I got my Paperwhite2 (Lily) and I LOVE it and I got my gift card posted today-they gave me the like new price of 113! I could not have turned out better. Thank you.


Nice to hear a successful conclusion to a trade in transaction. 

I just sent back my Kindle Touch. It's only $23 but I figured it's a good test of the service since I checked "like new" which it is. If it goes as smoothly as your transaction, I'll send back my PW 1 next week when my PW 2 arrives.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sybergypsy said:


> I want to thank you for posting this-my paperwhite was less then 6 months old but I wasn't entirely happy the blotches on the bottom bothered me but I couldn't justify a new one-I read about the trade in and decided to try it-I ordered the new one and sent back my pw1. I didn't have my box so I only asked for the good price. The hardest part was doing without for a week but I worried about the price going down. Anyway I got my Paperwhite2 (Lily) and I LOVE it and I got my gift card posted today-they gave me the like new price of 113! I could not have turned out better. Thank you.


Sybergypsy--

welcome to KBoards! Congrats on the new Paperwhite. That's great that you got the "like new" price!

Betsy


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Sybergypsy said:


> I want to thank you for posting this-my paperwhite was less then 6 months old but I wasn't entirely happy the blotches on the bottom bothered me but I couldn't justify a new one-I read about the trade in and decided to try it-I ordered the new one and sent back my pw1. I didn't have my box so I only asked for the good price. The hardest part was doing without for a week but I worried about the price going down. Anyway I got my Paperwhite2 (Lily) and I LOVE it and I got my gift card posted today-they gave me the like new price of 113! I could not have turned out better. Thank you.


Welcome!

You will get tons of great info here and if you check out the other sections, amazing suggestions on accessories and new books to read.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a question about the return label that Amazon gives you. Do they send it in an email, so you can print it whenever you want, or do you need to print it right off the page that moment or you lose it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> I have a question about the return label that Amazon gives you. Do they send it in an email, so you can print it whenever you want, or do you need to print it right off the page that moment or you lose it?


You get an email, but I just went back to my trade in account page and printed it from there. You do have a limited time to print it:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tradein/your-account/ref=sv_e_2

Betsy


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

> You get an email, but I just went back to my trade in account page and printed it from there. You do have a limited time to print it:


Thanks for the quick answer. I'm thinking of trading my previous KPW in, but may want to time it a certain way. Your information helps!


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I bought my pw1 with special offers then quickly paid the $20 to have it without special offers. If I trade it in and deleted all my books and reset it to factory settings wouldn't it go back to a kindle with special offers? How then can I trade it for the pw1 without special offers?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

love2read said:


> I bought my pw1 with special offers then quickly paid the $20 to have it without special offers. If I trade it in and deleted all my books and reset it to factory settings wouldn't it go back to a kindle with special offers? How then can I trade it for the pw1 without special offers?


If you've paid to remove the special offers, it is now a PW without special offers. I paid to remove the SOs so I could get more in the trade in. When I reset it to factory settings, it came back as a PW without SOs. (You can see pics of it in the side-by-side comparison thread. I reset it to factory settings so we could do speed comparisons.)

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you've paid to remove the special offers, it is now a PW without special offers. I paid to remove the SOs so I could get more in the trade in. When I reset it to factory settings, it came back as a PW with SOs. (You can see pics of it in the side-by-side comparison thread. I reset it to factory settings so we could do speed comparisons.)
> 
> Betsy


Did you mean to write "without" SOs? I'm thinking yes... but just in case.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, thanks, WO SOs. 

I'll fix my post, thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Received new PW2 today, and also received the trade gift card for like new. Now off to remove ads as they don't offer anything good anymore and I'd rather just open to book quickly.


----------



## drew0020 (Sep 30, 2010)

I also traded my PW1 in for a credit ($120) at the time.  I shipped on October 4 after I got the message that I missed the shipping deadline.  It said I had till October 31st though so we will see what happens. They received it yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

drew0020 said:


> I also traded my PW1 in for a credit ($120) at the time. I shipped on October 4 after I got the message that I missed the shipping deadline. It said I had till October 31st though so we will see what happens. They received it yesterday afternoon.


Mine was delivered on Friday, received GC on Tuesday. Does state it takes 2 days after receipt.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I did find this buried in their help section:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_200302910_recpaytrdin?nodeId=201125770



> Note: You will only receive the price quoted (in Amazon.com Gift Card value) for an item if the item meets the trade-in condition guidelines, you make your submission while the price is still posted, your package is postmarked within 7 calendar days of submitting your trade-in shipment, and the items are verified and accepted by us or the merchant.


So, I'm with drew0020. I didn't ship within seven days. If I don't get the price I was quoted, I'll be a bit peeved and will probably contact Amazon CS. *keeps fingers crossed.* This^ isn't in the information that I printed out, nor is it in the first few things I clicked on about the terms and services of the trade in program. 

I actually understand the policy...prices do fluctuate and seven days isn't unreasonable; but this^ should have been stated in the instructions I got.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I did find this buried in their help section:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_200302910_recpaytrdin?nodeId=201125770
> 
> ...


Well, plus. . . . it specifically said to mail by Oct 31. Definitely DID that.

We'll see.

When I've done this before, I did get a reminder about a week ahead of whatever 'ship by date' it originally said that I should put it in the mail if I hadn't yet done so.

My guess is the 7 day after printing thing is because UPS may not honor the shipping label if it's too stale. But once they take it that should be a none issue. For my money, since the tracking has a date that is the same as the date I printed it, it is 'postmarked' within 7 days.

Again, we'll see. Mine are due to arrive today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, plus. . . . it specifically said to mail by Oct 31. Definitely DID that.
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> ...


*keeping fingers crossed.* Mine should be credited today if they do it within two days of receipt....

Betsy


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

When you had to send in the trade, you also sent a printout of the trade value given inside the box. That is what I received, exactly the quote given to me at trade and stated on the slip placed inside box, Like new $113.50. Don't think there is any need for anyone to panic. Even Mobilereads doesn't list anyone getting a lesser amount than quoted. Some also stated that they put good, and were paid for like new.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I'm mailing mine today....fingers crossed I get the $113 Like New as was stated at the time I signed up and printed the label....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think anyone is panicking--at least I'm not.

But at least one member here has posted that they received a different amount (and not based on the "like new" vs "good" qualification) and had to call Amazon to get the price quoted at the time they arranged the trade-in.

So I'm keeping an eye on it.

Tabatha--did you send yours in within the seven days?  Or did you have a message on your trade-in account that the shipping deadline had passed?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

All three of mine were delivered today.  One is showing on the Amazon trade in account page as processing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My two have been shown as processing for a couple of days now.  So I'm thinking by end of day or sometime tomorrow I'll find out...

Betsy


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Tabatha--did you send yours in within the seven days? Or did you have a message on your trade-in account that the shipping deadline had passed?
> 
> Betsy


Reply to question, no I did not send in 7 days. Printed label per quote on 9/23, and mailed on 10/2. On going to Amazon, did see that notice about deadline passed, but I think that is just a dedicated statement. On clicking on that notice, it stated there that if item was not received within the 30 day limit, then you had to renew the trade in at the then current price. I did check the box to return to me if it did not qualify for the like new as stated. I did have an excellent screen on the PW1, so it wouldn't have bothered me if it did get returned.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, I did not see the 'deadline is passed' statement on my trade in account page until the tracking also said that they had it.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But at least one member here has posted that they received a different amount (and not based on the "like new" vs "good" qualification) and had to call Amazon to get the price quoted at the time they arranged the trade-in.
> 
> Betsy


Just re-read the whole thread, and couldn't find this thread about having to call CS due to not getting price quoted? Was it here or Mobilereads?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Had to have been here as I don't read Mobilereads but I think it was in a different thread, which would match with what you found, that it isn't here.  Maybe the Watch thread?  Can't research; I'm on my phone but I promise it's somewhere.  

Ann, my account said that before it said "processing."

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Had to have been here as I don't read Mobilereads but I think it was in a different thread, which would match with what you found, that it isn't here. Maybe the Watch thread? Can't research; I'm on my phone but I promise it's somewhere.
> 
> Ann, my account said that before it said "processing."
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 4


YES...as of this morning, the tracking showed it had arrived but only one said it was processing. All had the 'deadline passed' notation.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Had to have been here as I don't read Mobilereads but I think it was in a different thread, which would match with what you found, that it isn't here. Maybe the Watch thread? Can't research; I'm on my phone but I promise it's somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 4


Found 1 at MB, may be here under a different name. They checked good, and did receive payment for good. Stated no excellent was listed, which is true, it was a "Like New" box.

When you go to trade-in page, it comes up with a check mark/dot in the "Good" box, you have to physically check the "Like New" box. Then it asks if you will accept lower, or return to me if not accepted as stated. I think some have been upgraded to Like New for one reason or another. Someone on MR stated you could tell where it was sent by label you printed. Person who called CS went to AFS, same as mine, and apparently inspector felt it was in good condition and therefore not upgraded, and it was checked as "Good" condition. I would not really expect and upgrade, so best to actually state "Like New" when trading, and let them know you won't accept less or notify if a downgrade is acceptable.


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

I sent my Kindle Touch in and tracking shows that it was delivered this morning.  I checked liked new and that I didn't want it back.

Yesterday, I sent in my PW1 and even though it is definitely like new, I checked good because I do want it back if they consider it less than that.  I would accept one downgrade (about $7) but definitely not two since it really is perfect including the packaging.

I still have my 3G second generation Kindle and just think the forever free 3G is worth keeping just in case, slow as it may be.  Also, I'm keeping my Kindle keyboard because it as well as the 3G came with chargers and the trade value isn't that much more than the value of the chargers alone.


----------



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

I just had a weird trade-in experience through Amazon.  I had given my college daughter (who hardly reads for pleasure, but I was hopeful!) my Kindle Touch when I upgraded to the original PW.  I keep my electronics fairly pristine and since my daughter didn't use the Touch hardly at all, it was still in excellent condition when she gave it back to me to trade in to Amazon.  I chose the middle option of "good" condition since I always hesitate to say "like new!" just in case I may have overlooked something.  I charged up the Kindle, wiped the finger smudges off the screen, packaged up the charging cord, bubble-wrapped the heck out of it and sent it on the way.  The trade-in value for "good" was $23 which is fine, better than $0 sitting in the drawer.  After waiting several days, I received an email that my trade-in had been rejected and (per my instructions) would be returned to me.  No reason was given for the rejection, so I was anxious to receive the return and find out why my Kindle didn't make the grade.  When I opened the box, the Kindle had a huge gouge in it about a half of an inch long from the edge onto the screen (almost like it was done with a key). I didn't send the Kindle in this condition and there was no way the company received it in this condition.  I did call Amazon customer service and explained the situation.  As usual, they were pretty great and offered to give me a credit equal to the trade-in value of the rejected Kindle.  I never had any issues using the Amazon trade-in program in the past and will probably use them again; hopefully this was just a fluke.


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

misscrabtree said:


> I never had any issues using the Amazon trade-in program in the past and will probably use them again; hopefully this was just a fluke.


Hopefully, it was. I didn't think to take pictures of my Kindle Touch before sending it but did do so with the PW. I was so busy taking pictures of the PW and making sure that it didn't have one fingerprint that I forgot to deregister though I did reset it to factory settings. I went into deregister it on my pc and it isn't listed so I guess the factory reset took care of it all.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

misscrabtree said:


> When I opened the box, the Kindle had a huge gouge in it about a half of an inch long from the edge onto the screen (almost like it was done with a key). I didn't send the Kindle in this condition and there was no way the company received it in this condition. I did call Amazon customer service and explained the situation.


Did you check the serial number to see if it was the same one?

I not only took pictures of my PW just before sending, I also took a picture of the page with the serial number showing. I try to do that with any device I am parting with.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Yay!  I got the Like New trade-in amount for my PW1..  Ended up getting $70..  Very pleased - thanks for the advice to give it a try!


----------



## drew0020 (Sep 30, 2010)

Got mine today for $120. It was a perfect PW1 but mine had special offers. I can't complain other than the fact that the PW2's I have seen/purchased all have defective screens.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Mine was delivered 3 days ago, but still says Processing. I'd love to have the credit come through today - my birthday is coming up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Mine was delivered 3 days ago, but still says Processing. I'd love to have the credit come through today - my birthday is coming up.


Yep, mine is still processing, too....


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

All three of mine are processing, but they only just arrived yesterday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine arrived on the 8th.

Betsy


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mine arrived on the 8th.
> 
> Betsy


Mine, also. I started a chat with Amazon this morning:

Me:My trade in was delivered on the 8th (6 days ago) but it still says processing. Trade-In ID: TRN-XXX(deleted).
Joanna:Hello, my name is Joanna. I'll be happy to help you. .
Let me go ahead and check that for you.
Catherine ,thanks for waiting
Trade-In Status: Fully Processed
The Gift card will be updated any time from now
I'll check on this for you
Me:So, probably some time today I'll get the gift card?
Joanna:Yes ,exactly..
Me:Ok, I'll keep an eye out for that. Thank you. Do you think I'll get an email when the gift card gets credited to my account? or should I just keep checking?
Joanna:Yes , you'll be receiving an email confirmation about the gift card of your trade in
Me:OK, thank you.

It still says "processing" when I look at it, not "Fully Processed", so I don't know. This afternoon I'll chat again if I don't see any change.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I got credit for the PW1 today on the 12th. (The Fire HD8.9 I sent in is still processing.)

Got the 113.50 for "Like New" which was current when I sent it in.

I didn't check my status over the weekend as I didn't expect it to get updated then.

Note that you don't actually get a gift card, you get a credit to your account. And yes, you do get an email (I saw the email this morning, which made me check the status. I use an email that I really only use for Amazon and other online merchants and I don't necessarily check it every day.)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My three are still processing -- like you I didn't really expect any change over the weekend.  And it's still, technically, the weekend. 

There are some things I want to buy but I'm holding off until the credit posts.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

My credit came through. I'd say if it's been a while (if the item was delivered on the 8th, for instance) start a chat and it seems like they can nudge things along. I got my "like new" value.


----------



## AmazonExpert (Sep 5, 2013)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Mine, also. I started a chat with Amazon this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine is still processing too hopefully it wont take to long or like the other person's case


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just got word they accepted my Xoom as 'good' rather than 'like new'.  So I got $153 vs $180.  Which is fine with me -- I half expected it anyway as I was sure there had been a printed user guide but I couldn't find it for nothing. I did have the original box and packaging though.

Still waiting to hear about the HD7 Fire and PW I sent.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the record, I sent my PW1 back with a micro USB cord that may or may not have been the one that came with it and nothing else--no original box, no card that came with it.  But I made sure it was perfectly clean.

Betsy


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For the record, I sent my PW1 back with a micro USB cord that may or may not have been the one that came with it and nothing else--no original box, no card that came with it. But I made sure it was perfectly clean.
> 
> Betsy


I had every item and it was perfect, however, I left the option at "good" because I am willing to accept that but was not willing to accept anything lower and it wasn't clear to me how many levels they were allowed to downgrade arbitrarily. Since I find that I never am able to go backwards on devices once I have a newer model in my hand, I really didn't want to get it back but at the bottom level, I would rather donate it to the local library. Unless I missed something, the only option is to return or accept downgrade and I don't see where the downgrade is limited.

I hope the two that I sent in and that are processing now come through with the proper rating especially after reading the earlier poster's negative experience.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are really, as far as I can tell, only 3 levels:  like new, good, and acceptable.  And you can see what they're offering for each when you start the trade in process.

If you check like new and it's not, it would be VERY UNUSUAL for them to downgrade lower than good.  So I figure, mark it 'like new' and they may agree and if they don't I am willing to take the 'good' price.  Unless I'm not, in which case I mark 'return it'. 

When I traded in my K1 I marked it 'good' and they accepted it as such.  No way it was 'like new' because, although I had every bit of packaging and printed matter and everything, the scroll wheel was wonky.  But it worked.  The K3 I traded in I marked 'like new' -- but I honestly thought that was iffy since it had micro-cracks at the corner -- so I wasn't too surprised when it was deemed 'good' instead.

Both the PW and Fire I sent in had every bit of packaging and enclosure -- brand new wires even that had never been uncoiled out of their cardboard holder.   So, I'm really hoping for 'like new' on them.  But I didn't ask for a return because, really, I don't want them and don't want to have to deal with them myself.  I'd rather have money, even if it's less than the 'like new' amount.


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

I do like this thread with the follow up info on people's experience.  This is the first time that I have ever bothered to trade in anything and as soon as these two kindles process, I'm hoping to send in a wireless N router (like new) since I upgraded to the newest 802.11ac band.  It's a nice way to justify upgrading.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I ran out of family members to pass my Kindle on to. I send mine for the credit. Figured it would help pay for the new Powerwhite 2. Just sent it today so it will be awhile before I hear anything. I marked mine Like New. Only offering $78 for it right now, but that is fine with me.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

I've sent several items to Amazon in the past for credit and the trades went without a hitch.  This time it seems to be a little strange and we're all experiencing the same things.

I submitted a trade-in of my PW1 and Fire HD7 on 10/5, sent it on 10/7 and it was delivered on 10/9 according to the tracking.  I've never been notified that they received it, but it has said "Processing" for both items in the trade ever since.  I was starting to think something had gone wrong until I saw this thread.  Maybe I'll call Amazon tomorrow if I still don't see anything change.

I have a 7" Fire HDX on order and want my credit to offset the cost of that.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

I called Amazon this morning about the status of my trade.  The CS rep verified that they had received the items on the 9th and told me to give it until the 17th.  If I did not receive my credit by then I was to call back and they would make it happen then.  He said a mouthful of other things, none of which I could understand because of the horrible connection and his accent.  Maybe he told me why it was taking so long, but I don't know.


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

My Kindle keyboard was received on the 9th.  My PW was received on the 11th.

This morning I got an email that the PW has been processed and the condition was revised and upgraded to "like new".     That is exactly what I expected and hoped would happen.

I guess the touch must be evaluated by a different group.  Hopefully, I will hear about that one soon and the get my "like new" trade in credit.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I got my credit today. But they down graded to good, when I know darn well it was like new!    I am disappointed, though I still did get a fair price.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just checked my trade in account and it looks like they accepted my PW as 'like new' so I got the full $113.50 for it.  Now just waiting on the Fire HD 7.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Good for you, Ann!  By the time I sent my PW the value was at $70 for like new and the Fire HD was $123.50.  I just checked and they've credited me with the $193.50  .  Don't know if my call had any effect or if it would have happened anyway, but I'm happy with the result.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I chatted with CS about my Fire HD8.9 submission and they said it was still be processed and go till the 16th to see if it finishes "since processing and completion is usually within 5 business days after the trade in is delivered."

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My Fire HD7 is still processing this morning. . . . . . .


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

I just got my $23.25 for my like new Touch.    Router is now enroute to them.  I have never traded in anything or sold a used item before, just gave things to Goodwill, etc.  This may become a way of life now and a great way to justify staying on the cutting edge of new hardware releases.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I chatted with CS about my Fire HD8.9 submission and they said it was still be processed and go till the 16th to see if it finishes "since processing and completion is usually within 5 business days after the trade in is delivered."
> 
> Betsy


My Fire 8.9 processed without any further action on my part and I got the "Good" price.

So, now I wait for my new one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm. My HD7 still shows 'processing'. Still, they got it a day later than they got yours, Betsy, so I think I'll be patient until tomorrow at least.  And then if it hasn't changed I'll ask the question.

update on 10/20: 
So. . . . . sent an email on Friday (the 18th) explaining that it shows they got it but it is still in processing, and that the other two things sent at the same time have been processed and paid for.

First response was canned -- said they hadn't got it yet and to wait until the 16th of October to ask.  Pretty sure no human, and not even a very clever computer, sent that one!

So I copied both those emails on a second contact and this time got a response that said this:

---------------------
Hello,

First of all, please accept my sincere apologies for the inconvenience caused to you thus far. That's definitely not what we want our customers to experience.

Please be assured that all of us here are working hard to provide a thorough, personal answer to each of our customers as quickly as possible. I'd like to help you resolve this issue to your convenience.

I'm sorry you haven't received payment for your trade-in order (#TRN-2827847-0861279) yet. The tracking information on UPS's website appears incorrect. Due to the amount of time that's passed, the item may have been lost in shipping. I'm sorry about that.

I've issued you a $123.50 promotional certificate for the total amount of your lost trade-in items, which you can use to purchase an item shipped and sold by Amazon.com. This amount applies to your next order automatically--you'll see it during checkout.

For more information about promotional certificates, including terms and conditions of use, please visit our Help pages:

http://www.amazon.com/help/promotionalcertificate

We look forward to seeing you again soon. 
------------------

So, then I called (and talked to "Jeff"     ) -- because I was really perfectly happy with that result, but wanted some clarification of how the 'promotional certificate' differs from an ordinary 'gift certificate'. Because the amount had definitely NOT been applied there. And here's what I learned.

Promo Certificates can only be used on Amazon stuff; GC's can be used on anything sold through Amazon.
There's no easy way to see how much of it is left except by putting an item in the cart and seeing what gets applied.
It won't ever expire, though, and will be used against eligible purchases until used up.

Hmmm. I should have asked if e-purchases like apps and e-books count. I guess I can find out by trying. 

If the Fire DOES show up, they have a notation that I've already gotten the credit for it so that I don't get it a second time.

Oh, and the guy checked again and agreed that, yes, it shows ME that they got it -- which info is pulled from UPS tracking -- but in their system it's not been checked in.

Anyway, I got the 'like new' amount, but they've apparently not got the Fire.  I wonder if someone decided it was in such great condition they'd just keep it for themselves.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting situation...  Was that Jeff Bezos you talked to?  At least they took care of you!  Let us know  what you find out about spending it.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Interesting situation... Was that Jeff Bezos you talked to?  At least they took care of you! Let us know what you find out about spending it.
> 
> Betsy




I almost asked him that -- but decided he'd probably heard it before. And it didn't _sound_ like him.  I did get a 'thank you for contacting us' email signed "Jeff M". 

(And, for the record, it still shows as 'processing'  )


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I traded in my 2012 paperwhite. It was received on 10/18 and showed "processing" through last night. I just got the email an hour ago that the trade was completed. I listed it in good condition when I sent it, but it was upgraded and I got the "like new" amount, which was $70.25 at the time I did the trade. I'm certainly pleased! This pays for half of my new paperwhite, which I've been greatly enjoying using. The screen on the older one had some of those off color blotches at the bottom and so I was never completely happy with that one. The screen on the new one is nice and clear. 

For the record, I listed the KPW1 as "good condition " because I didn't have the original box. I did include a never-used USB cord, still in the cardboard wrap. 

This was the first time I traded in anything, and I did it because of all the comments on this thread. Thank you everyone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!!  Glad you got the "like new" amount and that we helped!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Update on my trade in:

It still shows Processing!  I'm trying to decide how long that will annoy me.  BUT, as I said, they did acknowledge it got lost and gave me a promotional credit -- different from a gift credit -- for the amount it should have been for like new. (This was on my Fire HD.) The promotional credit has been used!

I'd previously ordered the origami case for my HDX, but it hadn't shipped before this all happened. It was set to pull from my GC credit when shipped but it used the promo credit so my GC credit is still all there. Of course, that didn't use the whole credit; some more was applied to something else I bought the other day for The Hubs. So, even though it wasn't obvious that I _had_ the Promo Credit, I definitely got it.  So I'm happy.

But I wish they'd cancel the trade in or something so it'd stop saying 'processing. . . .'


----------

